# Super-Nanny gibt auf!



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

normalerweise ist mir ja die Supernanny sowas von Latte aber als das heute einer meiner Klassenkameraden vorgelesen hat hat mich die blanke Wut gepackt

hier mal n Link (hab leider nur die MSN mitteilung)
http://unterhaltung.de.msn.com/tv/news-art...mentid=11584411

Die Supernanny hat aufgegeben bei nem Jungen der sich gewünscht hat zu sterben weil ihn seine Mutter nur schlägt, anbrüllt und somit ja quasi misshandelt.

Also ich bin ja grundsätzlich mal gegen gewalt, .... aber diese Frau würde ich nur zu gerne (hier stehen unaussprechliche Grausamkeiten!!!)

MFG 
LoD

PS: wie gesagt sonst ist mir die Supernanny scheißegal


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

ach du sche*** o_O
zum glück ist der junge weg von ihr...
also dass sie ihre töchter liebt und ihren sohn so behandelt... echt unverständlich.
naja, vorerst 8 monate... ich würd den der frau für immer wegnehmen...


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2008)

oO
sone mutter gehört wegen kindesmisshandlung ins gefängnis


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Die mutter gehört mal richtig derbst zusammengeschlagen. Pff ob Sohn oder Tochter man sollte beide gleich behandeln, ich kann den Jungen nur zu gut verstehen. Das ist echt derbst.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2008)

ach du heilige sche... das ist ma echt hart...


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

i habs in der express gelesen und finde so wat mehr als nur *derbste & verbotene Flüche austoß*
Der jung tat mir mehr als nur leid...so ne mutter gehört aufn Scheiterhaufen


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so ne mutter gehört aufn Scheiterhaufen


Wie im Mittelalter mit den hexen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie im Mittelalter mit den hexen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich häts ja gern geschrieben aber ich hab mich nicht getraut aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind 

Brennen soll sie


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

Burn Baby Burn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

ey dracun, das haste doch aus dem hochzeitsfred^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

die idee kam mir daher^^ und dann hab i es grad gegooglet^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

omg leute kommt ma wieder runter. is zwar scheiße was da passiert aber ihr kotzt mich grade echt an


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> omg leute kommt ma wieder runter. is zwar scheiße was da passiert aber ihr kotzt mich grade echt an


also ich mein das ernst sowas ist einfach das mieseste was ein mensch tun kann


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> omg leute kommt ma wieder runter. is zwar scheiße was da passiert aber ihr kotzt mich grade echt an


Wieso?o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> omg leute kommt ma wieder runter. is zwar scheiße was da passiert aber ihr kotzt mich grade echt an


viel spaß mit so ner mutter, wenn die dich von klein auf hasst, und dir das auch immer wieder sagt...


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> omg leute kommt ma wieder runter. is zwar scheiße was da passiert aber ihr kotzt mich grade echt an



soll ich dir en Eimer holen zum kotzen??

Wenn du nicht meine Meinung darüber akzeptieren kannst dann Pech^^..net meins


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

türlich... immer schön druff kloppen. das löst alle probleme.
aber holt euch halt einen auf eure gewalt fantasien runter.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> türlich... immer schön druff kloppen. das löst alle probleme.
> aber holt euch halt einen auf eure gewalt fantasien runter.


A) Klar, warum nicht? Ich würd mich gegen sone dumme **** wehren.
 Nein danke, nicht bei Gewalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> türlich... immer schön druff kloppen. das löst alle probleme.
> aber holt euch halt einen auf eure gewalt fantasien runter.


1. ich erinnere mich in nem anderen thread,wo es hieß, wenn n polizist nen demonstranten schlägt darf man auch gegen den polizisten vorgehen... 
aber jetzt auf einma, wenn ne mutter ihr kind so behandelt, dann ist das nicht so übertragbar
2. nein danke, ich steh net auf sowas


----------



## Brimbur (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiss nicht ich halte ja die ganze supernanny für nen riesengrossen Fake. So beschränkt kann man doch gar nicht sein vor nem kompletten Kamerateam solche Dinger abzuziehen. Also entweder die ganze sache ist von vorne bis hinten inszeniert oder die harmlosere variante: da hat der regisseur doch noch paar extra anleitungen gegeben dafür das es reisserisch und medienwirksam ist.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> türlich... immer schön druff kloppen. das löst alle probleme.
> aber holt euch halt einen auf eure gewalt fantasien runter.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Trolli hier hat schon Recht,die Mutter schlägt ihr Kind,bis es sterben möchte, na und? trotzdem ist das kein grund,hier einfach "Verbrennt sie" etc. zu schreiben oO (Nein,ich möchte sie nicht verteidigen...) Aber wenn ihr glaubt,ihr macht etwas gutes...dem jungen hilfts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe nie geschrieben Verbrennt sie. Umbringen acuh net, aber mal ein paar drauf, so das sie mal sieht was sie anrichtet schadet nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem ist das sicherlich NICHT "das mieseste was ein Mensch tun kann"... Es ist zwar schlimm, aber bei den zig Meldungen über Kindstötungen die man mittlerweile vorgesetzt bekommt versteh ich nicht wieso jetzt hier so ein Bohei drum gemacht wird, nur weil da so 'ne Medientante mit drin steckt.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nie geschrieben Verbrennt sie. Umbringen acuh net, aber mal ein paar drauf, so das sie mal sieht was sie anrichtet schadet nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber irgendwer hat es,deshalb ja "etc."


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Aber irgendwer hat es,deshalb ja "etc."


dafür schrieb riesentrolli ziemlich verallgemeinert, sodass es auf alle bisherigen poster gepasst hätte...


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. ich erinnere mich in nem anderen thread,wo es hieß, wenn n polizist nen demonstranten schlägt darf man auch gegen den polizisten vorgehen...
> aber jetzt auf einma, wenn ne mutter ihr kind so behandelt, dann ist das nicht so übertragbar
> 2. nein danke, ich steh net auf sowas


du verwechselst hier bestrafung und direkte reaktion. sowohl riot cop als auch riot mutti gehört der prozess gemacht und angemessen bestraft.
in der situation in der riot cop oder riot mutti auf mich einprügeln wollen find ichs legitim denen was auf die schnauze zu geben.
aber alles was hier hoch kam waren einfach nur gewalt tätige rachegelüste.


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

stimmt dat war ich und i stehe dazu ich finde auch das man ähnliches auch mit Pädophilen machen sollte (weg mit dem Abschaum) und was i viel lustiger find...Sie schreit hier immer nieder mit dem Staat und bezeichnet sich selbst als Steinewerferin aber wir kloppen uns einen auf unsere Gewaltphantasien??

Jaa ne is klar


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber alles was hier hoch kam waren einfach nur gewalt tätige rachegelüste.


Wieso kann der das so viel besser benennen als ich? *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du verwechselst hier bestrafung und direkte reaktion. sowohl riot cop als auch riot mutti gehört der prozess gemacht und angemessen bestraft.
> in der situation in der riot cop oder riot mutti auf mich einprügeln wollen find ichs legitim denen was auf die schnauze zu geben.
> aber alles was hier hoch kam waren einfach nur gewalt tätige rachegelüste.





Grüne schrieb:


> ach du sche*** o_O
> zum glück ist der junge weg von ihr...
> also dass sie ihre töchter liebt und ihren sohn so behandelt... echt unverständlich.
> naja, vorerst 8 monate... ich würd den der frau für immer wegnehmen...


das kind für immer wegnehmen-> gewalttätige rachegelüste?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das kind für immer wegnehmen-> gewalttätige rachegelüste?


soll ich n _@ lod, dracun & razyl_ editen?


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich komm nicht drumrum, bei dem was ich hier von manchen so lese, an den "Tierquälerei"-Thread zu denken. Die gleichen Leute, die hier grad so entsetzt tun und der Mutter den Scheiterhaufen wünschen, meinten da irgendwie noch eiskalt, dass es ihnen doch egal sei, ob das Tier (= ihr Essen) misshandelt wurde, als es noch lebte. Und hier macht ihr einen auf "persönlich betroffen", weil'n wildfremdes Kind von seiner Mutter (die ihr auch nicht kennt) misshandelt wird. Ah, stimmt, ich hab vergessen, dass Tiere, im Gegensatz zu Menschen, ja nichts empfinden können. Denkt mal drüber nach ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde das nicht als Aufgeben sehen .. in dem Fall war das Problem ja nicht das Kind sondern die Mutter. Und wenn derartige Aussagen von einem erwachsenen Menschen kommen dann ist das nicht einfach so zu ändern.
Ein Glück für das Kind dass es da raus ist.

Auch wenn Gewaltfantasien hier durchaus verständlich sind, haltet euch bitte zurück. Vor allem reicht sowas inhaltlich nicht aus um einen Thread zu bestreiten.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du verwechselst hier bestrafung und direkte reaktion. sowohl riot cop als auch riot mutti gehört der prozess gemacht und angemessen bestraft.
> in der situation in der riot cop oder riot mutti auf mich einprügeln wollen find ichs legitim denen was auf die schnauze zu geben.
> aber alles was hier hoch kam waren einfach nur gewalt tätige rachegelüste.


Ahja...
mir egal, ob rache oder nicht, aber solche leute sind nicht mehr ganz normal oben im Kopf, und wie heißt es doch so schön:
"ein Schlag auf den Hinterkopf regt das Denktvermögen an",^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> "ein Schlag auf den Hinterkopf regt das Denktvermögen an",^^


wenn dadurch nicht mehr kaputtgehen würde...^^
aber bei solch verquerten ansichten nützen auch denkanstöße nichts.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soll ich n _@ lod, dracun & razyl_ editen?


Mach ruhig, ich stehe wie Dracun dazu. Mir egal ob ich das Kind nicht kenne oder die Mutter net....


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

spectrum die meisten Tiere(Rind,Schwein etc) werden dazu gezüchtet uns Nahrung zu liefern denk mal darüber nach.. Und ja i reg mich über solche Menschen auf die meinen einem KIND seelische oder körperliche Gewalt an tun zu müssen. Für mich gehören all diese Menschen verbrannt. Punkt Ende aus..is meine Meinung und wem diese net passt kann ja in der Ecke schmollen...bye


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> spectrum die meisten Tiere(Rind,Schwein etc) werden dazu gezüchtet uns Nahrung zu liefern denk mal darüber nach.. [...]


das machts natürlich besser.....


----------



## Night falls (4. Dezember 2008)

Och Leute, die Diskussion könnt ihr gerne im Tierquälerei-Thread weiterführen, aber ich denke nicht, dass wir das hier nun wieder alles aufrollen müssen! Was hast du nur angerichtet, Spectrumizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das machts natürlich besser.....



Richtig, immerhin helfen wir dabei dem Tier seinen einzigen und alleinigen Lebenszweck zu efüllen...


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Richtig, immerhin helfen wir dabei dem Tier seinen einzigen und alleinigen Lebenszweck zu efüllen...


Naja vielleicht nicht den einzigen, aber ein Großteil wird nun mal gezüchtet damit wir es verspeisen dürfen. Gut Trolli wenn du auf Menschenfleisch stehst....


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

Und trolli du schreist hier mal besser net so laut ... du bezeichnest dich doch als steinewerferin und willst mir jetzt mit der moral tour kommen??...HAHA.. das ich net lache ...


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> spectrum die meisten Tiere(Rind,Schwein etc) werden dazu gezüchtet uns Nahrung zu liefern denk mal darüber nach..


Darum gehts doch garnicht. Ich kann euch voll verstehen. Aber mir ging es jetzt grad nur darum, dass es euch dort absolut egal war, ob euer Essen misshandelt wurde und jetzt würdet ihr der Mutter für etwas, was euch auch nicht wirklich betrifft oder was angeht, am liebsten mit der Kneifzange die Nägel rausziehen und schlimmeres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles nur ne "Kopf- / Herzsache". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht als Aufgeben sehen .. in dem Fall war das Problem ja nicht das Kind sondern die Mutter. Und wenn derartige Aussagen von einem erwachsenen Menschen kommen dann ist das nicht einfach so zu ändern.
> Ein Glück für das Kind dass es da raus ist.
> 
> Auch wenn Gewaltfantasien hier durchaus verständlich sind, haltet euch bitte zurück. Vor allem reicht sowas inhaltlich nicht aus um einen Thread zu bestreiten.


entschuldige bitte da hab ich mich wohl in rage geschrieben


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Och Leute, die Diskussion könnt ihr gerne im Tierquälerei-Thread weiterführen, aber ich denke nicht, dass wir das hier nun wieder alles aufrollen müssen! Was hast du nur angerichtet, Spectrumizer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hat Recht,hier sollen die Leute nur wieder sagen,dass die Frau umgebracht werden muss ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht nicht den einzigen, aber ein Großteil wird nun mal gezüchtet damit wir es verspeisen dürfen. Gut Trolli wenn du auf Menschenfleisch stehst....


oh doch den aller einzigen.
die werden ins leben gebracht damit man sie möglischt schnell wieder umbrigen kann.

naja ich bin vegetarier und i-wann veganer....


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Er hat Recht,hier sollen die Leute nur wieder sagen,dass die Frau umgebracht werden muss !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö
man könnte auch einwerfen, warum das kind nicht früher weggenommen wurde...
schließlich ham die erziehungsberechtigten ja nicht erst versagt, als die supernanny kam, und jmd muss es doch vorher gemerkt haben


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> oh doch den aller einzigen.
> die werden ins leben gebracht damit man sie möglischt schnell wieder umbrigen kann.
> 
> naja ich bin vegetarier und i-wann veganer....


Naja wenn du das besser findest. Theoretisch sind auch Pflanzen (bei Vegetariern) lebewesen.
Und ob du damit besser lebst bezweifle ich stark


----------



## Night falls (4. Dezember 2008)

> Er hat Recht,hier sollen die Leute nur wieder sagen,dass die Frau umgebracht werden muss ! ohmy.gif



Genau, du hast mich richtig verstanden! Ich meinte damit nicht etwa, dass man hier über das Thema generell reden soll, sondern nur dass man weiter Morddrohungen ausstoßen soll. Du hast eine prächtige Auffassungsgabe.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Genau, du hast mich richtig verstanden! Ich meinte damit nicht etwa, dass man hier über das Thema generell reden soll, sondern nur dass man weiter Morddrohungen ausstoßen soll. Du hast eine prächtige Auffassungsgabe.


Ich wollte nichts gegen dich schreiben,nur hätte ich dann gleich nach dir nochmal dazu aufgerufen,das wäre blöd.
Also,nichts gegen dich,hat grad nur gepasst! k? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja wenn du das besser findest. Theoretisch sind auch Pflanzen (bei Vegetariern) lebewesen.
> Und ob du damit besser lebst bezweifle ich stark


wenn du mir beweist dass pflanzen ein bewusstein haben krieg ich in der tat ein problem


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du mir beweist dass pflanzen ein bewusstein haben krieg ich in der tat ein problem



Pflanzen reagieren auf Musik und auf Stimmung in ihren entsprechenden persönlichen Aktionen... dürfte doch ein Anfang sein, nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du mir beweist dass pflanzen ein bewusstein haben krieg ich in der tat ein problem


Och wer weiß das schon? Vllt. haben sie eins. Weiß keiner 100%-ig.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Von schlagenden Müttern zu denkenden Pflanzen,ich liebe dieses Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Beitrag ist in keinsterweise ironisch und soll keinen angreifen.


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2008)

Entweder diskutiert ihr den Kram dort weiter http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=78482
Oder ich mach dicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Entweder diskutiert ihr den Kram dort weiter http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=78482
> Oder ich mach dicht.


wir werden uns wieder dem armen kind zuwenden, ehrlich!


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Tjo, armes Kind in der Tat. Aber was soll man da noch sagen? Schlimm, Leben ist versaut, er wird sein ganzes Leben lang ein seelisches und emotionales Wrack sein, böse Mutter. Ich seh's schon kommen: In 20-30 Jahren gibts ohne Geburtserlaubnisschein keine Schwangerschaft mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich seh's schon kommen: In 20-30 Jahren gibts ohne Geburtserlaubnisschein keine Schwangerschaft mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hrhr :>
naja, aber ihre töchter behandelt sie ja anscheinend gut... hmm


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> [...]Ich seh's schon kommen: In 20-30 Jahren gibts ohne Geburtserlaubnisschein keine Schwangerschaft mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


im china von heute schon realität.....


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Naja, schon komisch. Weißt ja auch nicht, was sie mit "Männern" erlebt hat oder von wem das Kind ist oder wieso sie "alleinerziehende Mutter" mit (wieviel?) 2+ Kindern ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2008)

ich befürchte ja blos das der junge irgendwann genau so wird. Das er die muster seiner mutter auf seine kinder übertragen wird.
Oder im schlimmsten Fall wird er Amokläufer und killt seine Mutter (wäre ja auch begründet und meiner Meinung nach nachvollziehbar)


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wrack sein, böse Mutter. Ich seh's schon kommen: In 20-30 Jahren gibts ohne Geburtserlaubnisschein keine Schwangerschaft mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre allerdings eine gute Idee... erst werden sie geprüft ob sie überhaupt Fähig sind ein Kind erziehen zu können etc. kriegen dann ihren Elternführerschein und dürfen dann erst Kinderkriegen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, schon komisch. Weißt ja auch nicht, was sie mit "Männern" erlebt hat oder von wem das Kind ist oder wieso sie "alleinerziehende Mutter" mit (wieviel?) 3 Kindern ist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, vll überträgt sie den hass vom vater aufs kind... aber solang wir das nicht wissen bleibts halt nur eine spekulation.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das wäre allerdings eine gute Idee... erst werden sie geprüft ob sie überhaupt Fähig sind ein Kind erziehen zu können etc. kriegen dann ihren Elternführerschein und dürfen dann erst Kinderkriegen...


tja wie gesagt: zu ihren töchtern verhält sie sich nicht so.
also wäre das von vornherein nicht so absehbar gewesen...


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

So'n Schein würde alleinerziehende Elternteile von vornherein ausschließen. Und natürlich eine Nachkontrolle!


----------



## Realtec (4. Dezember 2008)

mal ehrlich leute x) http://skeltem.files.wordpress.com/2007/12...is_in_china.jpg  ?

wieviele seiten wollt ihr ihr noch den tod an den hals wünschen? DURCHFÜHRUNG IST DAS STICHWORT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Machen wir doch garnicht mehr? Im Moment gehts um die Auswirkungen auf das Kind und deren künftige Prävention.


----------



## Squarg (4. Dezember 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach hat Frau Saalfrank das einzig
richtige getan und zwar den Sohn der Mutter zu entziehn.

Die Mutter muss natürlich für die Misshandlungen vor Gericht
gestellt werden. Aber die Frau direkt zu exekutieren finde ich etwas 
übertrieben ^^. 

Auf jeden Fall hat die Mutter sich auch psychatrische Hilfe zu holen, 
nachdem was sie getan und gesagt hat.

Ps: Ich war auch ziehmlich schockiert als ich die Sendung gestern im Fernseher
gesehen habe, da ich mir niemals vorstellen könnte in dieser Art und Weise, (sofern Gott will) mit meinen eigenen 
Kindern umzugehen.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt aber auch richtig harte Kinder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p60YwKZCWa8...feature=related (Lukas ...)


----------



## Fetus (4. Dezember 2008)

Gibt's die Folge irgendwo im Internets zu sehen?


----------



## Extro (4. Dezember 2008)

WARUM? 
Warum gibt es die Todesstrafe nicht mehr in Europa? 
Sie hätte es verdient


----------



## Squarg (4. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch richtig harte Kinder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p60YwKZCWa8...feature=related (Lukas ...)



Der Junge ist eine Wissenschaft für sich...
Der andere Kleine, welcher von seiner Mutter misshandelt worden ist,
war ja schon Seelisch ein Wrack.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Dezember 2008)

Need diese folge bitte  !


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Dezember 2008)

OMFG! Armes Kind...


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Schaut euch doch mal an Leute. Ihr diskutiert hier ernsthaft darüber, einen Menschen, ein INDIVIDUUM, umzubringen! Und kein Mensch, ich wiederhole, KEIN MENSCH verdient den Tod, egal was er getan hat! 
Diese Frau ist psychisch krank und vor allem auch psychisch labil. D.h. dass ihr das Sorgerecht für alle ihre Kinder entzogen werden muss. Für ihre Taten gehört sie zudem für einige Jahre in Haft und danach in die geschlossene Psychiatrie. Aber einem Menschen den Tod zu wünschen ist für mich ein Grund, EUCH in die Psychiatrie oder ins Gefängnis zu schicken. Todesstrafe ist Mord. Fertig.

Ihr wisst nichts, rein GAR nichts über den Hintergrund des Kindes und der Frau. Vielleicht ist sie vergewaltigt worden, hat sich nicht getraut etwas zu sagen und hat das Kind ausgetragen, hat dabei einen unglaublichen Selbsthass entwickelt, den sie auf das Kind überträgt. Oder der Erzeuger des Jungen hat sie seinerzeit misshandelt...o.ä....wir wissen es nicht und werden es nie wissen. Aber den Tod für jemanden zu fordern, ohne irgendetwas über den Hintergrund zu wissen ist nicht einmal mehr mittelalterlich. Das ist steinzeitlich.

Thread gemeldet und Schließung beantragt wegen menschenverachtenden Inhalten.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch mal an Leute. Ihr diskutiert hier ernsthaft darüber, einen Menschen, ein INDIVIDUUM, umzubringen! Und kein Mensch, ich wiederhole, KEIN MENSCH verdient den Tod, egal was er getan hat!
> Diese Frau ist psychisch krank und vor allem auch psychisch labil. D.h. dass ihr das Sorgerecht für alle ihre Kinder entzogen werden muss. Für ihre Taten gehört sie zudem für einige Jahre in Haft und danach in die geschlossene Psychiatrie. Aber einem Menschen den Tod zu wünschen ist für mich ein Grund, EUCH in die Psychiatrie oder ins Gefängnis zu schicken. Todesstrafe ist Mord. Fertig.
> 
> Ihr wisst nichts, rein GAR nichts über den Hintergrund des Kindes und der Frau. Vielleicht ist sie vergewaltigt worden, hat sich nicht getraut etwas zu sagen und hat das Kind ausgetragen, hat dabei einen unglaublichen Selbsthass entwickelt, den sie auf das Kind überträgt. Oder der Erzeuger des Jungen hat sie seinerzeit misshandelt...o.ä....wir wissen es nicht und werden es nie wissen. Aber den Tod für jemanden zu fordern, ohne irgendetwas über den Hintergrund zu wissen ist nicht einmal mehr mittelalterlich. Das ist steinzeitlich.
> ...


wir haben auch schon mehrmals gesagt das wir vll etwas überreagiert haben und tikume hat sich auch schon geäußert also langsam reiten wir diskutieren jetzt wieder ganz sachlich!


----------



## RAV88 (5. Dezember 2008)

Also sowas regt mich echt auf. Dieser Junge tut mir echt leid wenn man nich fähig ist ein Kind zu lieben  dann sollte man auch keine bekommen ist meine Meinung. Gut das der Junge in einer Pflegefamilie ist.


----------



## Deanne (5. Dezember 2008)

Pädagogische Diskussionen im Buffed-Forum, dass ich das noch erlebe. Wie wenig Fingerspitzengefühl einige hier besitzen, zeigt sich schon an der Forderung, die Mutter des Jungen zum Tode zu verurteilen. Klar, Kindesmisshandlung ist eine schlimme Sache und wird in Deutschland leider viel zu oft auf die leichte Schulter genommen, aber trotzdem finde ich die Forderung nach der Todesstrafe komplett übertrieben. Wir können nicht dauernd versuchen, unsere Hilflosigkeit zu vertuschen, indem wir Straftäter einfach aus dem Weg räumen. Eine Frau, die für ihr Kind derartigen Hass empfindet  ist in meinen Augen krank und gehört in psychatrische Behandlung. Ich habe kein Verständnis für ihr Verhalten, aber dennoch hat kein Mensch die Befugnis, einem anderen Menschen das Recht zu leben abzusprechen. Die Entscheidung, den Jungen in eine Pflegefamilie zu geben, halte ich demnach für die einzig richtige. Auf diesem Wege gibt man dem Kind die Chance, das Geschehene in einer liebevollen Pflegefamilie aufzuarbeiten und zu erfahren, wie es ist, geliebt und geachtet zu werden. Und das ist in diesem Fall das wichtigste.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Dezember 2008)

Okay, es reicht wirklich. Ich kann verstehen, dass man über das Thema sprechen möchte, aber nicht in der Art und Weise, wie es viele hier tun. Mehrfach wird zur Gewalt und zum Mord aufgefordert, kaum einer beschäftigt sich auch nur Ansatzweise mit dem Hintergrund sondern hängt sich an einer Schlagzeile auf. Es ist Schade, dass man sich hier wohl nicht über solche Themen unterhalten kann ohne gleich wieder solche Forderungen zu stellen und um weiteren vorzubeugen wird hier geschlossen.


----------

